# What would Kano really think?



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of reading on Jujitsu, Judo, Aikido, Hapkido, MMA, and BJJ lately, since I am considering a possible return to Jujitsu. I found this about judo and its founder Kano when I went back and reread a very old copy of a book I own. Actually it was the very first book I ever bought on martial arts, so its old. 

I just wanted throw this out there (no pun intended) and see what others thought about this, if anything. 

The founder Kano never wished for sportive aspect to dominate judo. His Judo was based on the Principle of the best use of energy (Seiryoku zenyo) as well as the Principle of mutual welfare (Jita Kyoei). By his judo he cautioned of the misuse of mental and physical energies. Tactics of his judo depended upon the correct way and time to yield to or restrain an opponent  a fact usually overlooked by the inexperienced. 

From Asian Fighting Arts
Donn F. Draeger and Robert W. Smith
Page: 138
(This Title is Out of Print)

Reprinted as Comprehensive Asian Fighting Arts (Bushido--The Way of the Warrior)


----------



## bignick (Jun 28, 2006)

Perhaps, but he was also a huge promoter of the benefits of competition and was instrumental in getting the Olympics brought to Japan and having judo included in them.


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 28, 2006)

What BIGNICK said.
Dr. Kano set a goal for having Judo accepted in to the Olympics.
Is it exactly what he envisioned?  I doubt it.  I think he would be sickened by the politics.  That is what ruined Judo more so than the concentration on the sporting aspect.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree.  I also think that Dr. Kano would be less than thrilled with the modern emphasis on using raw, brute force rather than fine technique.  One of my students who formerly studied judo, referred to this kind of judo as "brute-do" ("brudo"...)


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi All,

I was thinking about this question after reading Kano-sensei's "Mind Over Muscle" book.  I think that he might have a few questions about what's going on but, aside from that, I think that he'd probably also find the situation intriguing.  He seemed to be a student of life and people so he'd probably just go about the task of fixing what he thought was wrong one student at a time.

One important point that he stressed was that Judoka who participate in paid, or prize winning, sporting competitions were in violation of the spirit of Kodokan Judo.  He also spoke about the three levels of Judo and the situation of many people only reaching, or staying in, the first or second level while discarding the third as unimportant.  He described the first, lowest, level of Judo as the physical techniques only.  The second level was reached when people started using the first level as a path towards bettering themselves and soceity.  The third level was reached once people took what they learned on the first and second levels and improved the world around them.

People being trapped, or choosing to stay, at the lowest level of Judo was nothing new when Kano-sensei was teaching.  He did appear, however, to have much loftier goals for those who studied his Judo.  After reading his book, I don't think that he'd be spinning in his grave.  He might even think that "the more things change, the more they stay the same".

He seems to have been a very dynamic man.


Take care all.

Fu Bag


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

I do not think that Kano wouldn't like the politics of what is and has occurred.  However, unless you studied with or under Kano then it is all speculation anyway.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I was thinking some more about the politics angle with regards to what Kano-sensei would think. I really don't think he'd waste too much mental energy worrying about such things because it'd be completely contrary to what he taught. Also, if he did choose to expend some mental energy, I think that he would expend it to help people understand that worrying about such nonsensical things detracts greatly from life and from society.

My impression, after reading his book, is that the politics are definitely not what Kano-sensei wished for people to take away from his teachings. They're not what he'd want for people to be contributing to society. I've seen where people are touting that Kano-sensei would approve of his art being portrayed, and practiced, as a brutal, glory-seeking vehicle for the degeneration of humankind into a continuous state of primal emotions and instinctual bloodlust. Such people would benefit greatly from reading the master's words in "Mind Over Muscle" if they were even interested in honoring the source of their new and "improved" "art".

Again, though, he states throughout his book that such people were prevalent in his day so, really, it's just SSDD. As Kano-sensei has described three levels, or representations of, his art, I think it's possible that he'd consider that there are some out there who've actually descended into negative levels such as -1, -2, and -3. This is something both modern, and past, masters have lamented. It's unfortunate that some things never change.....

Oh well, at least I know that it could change if people would just love their art enough to honor those who hoped for something more..... 

Crossing my fingers......


Fu Bag


----------

